# Proto 1000 RDC need Plug and play sound



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I need sugetions for plug and play sound/decoder for my Proto 1000 RDC it has the 8 pin dummy installed now works great on DC but i have DCC lay out i do have access to a PR3 and the sound files if digitrax is my only option for plug and play but if any one knows of another one let me know! (PS i suck at soddering so im looking for drop in)


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

ok i'm just gona give up on this i have searched every where on the web and no one has a sound card for an RDC except digitrax using the pr3 and sound loader thanks for reading my question and trying to help


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The resident DCC expert has not been here for a while. I have heard he is very busy. He would have your answer. I know this does not help but at least you know people have read your thread, they just do not have an answer for you. Don


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i know i seen like 30+ views just asumed that Digitrax is the only one that makes one that plugs right into the card on the RDC since no one knew


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can get a Soundtraxx decoder that will work but it will cost you twice what the Digitrax decoder will run.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

NIMT said:


> You can get a Soundtraxx decoder that will work but it will cost you twice what the Digitrax decoder will run.


can you program it with the RDC sounds?


----------



## porthole200 (May 14, 2013)

I know you guys will think I am nuts, but I put a decoder for a Genset in my RDC. I think the engine sounds are for a Cummins diesel which sounds a lot like the original engines. I used to ride the "Buddliners" to work back in the Sixties so I kind of remember the sounds. The only major drawback is the original RDC used a 2 speed transmission and the Genset does not use anything like that. All in all, I am pleased with how it sounds and runs.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i have the sound files for the RDC for digitrax was just thinking mabey i would try tusiumi again. I have had problems with it in one of my steamers but i didnt install it my self! 

from what i have seen no one makes a sound card with the 8 pin it looks like this :::: on the RDC Light board i Could remove the light board and put something else in its place i guess!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

So i bought a Digitrax DHWHP witch gose from the 8 pin to 9 pin so i should be able to use any Digitrax or tusiumi decoder i want!


----------

